
Amazon Serves Up New Benefit for Prime Members at Whole Foods Market - troydavis
https://media.wholefoodsmarket.com/news/amazon-serves-up-new-benefit-for-prime-members-at-whole-foods-market
======
natch
This is not news; it's a press release, listing a handful of odd niche
products with significant discounts and then alluding to a larger list of
unnamed products with non-significant discounts. It should not be on HN.

~~~
troydavis
The fact that Amazon.com is starting to require Prime for discounts in
physical grocery stores is absolutely news. I linked to the primary source, a
press release, because it’s more informative to read that than one of the
dozens of news articles written about it today.

Some people care about Amazon.com or how tech-centric businesses are changing
other industries. It’s fine if you don’t, but what you consider news is not
the HN readership’s universal definition of news.

~~~
natch
>The fact that Amazon.com is starting to require Prime for discounts in
physical grocery stores is absolutely news.

Let me know when the discounts are meaningful and apply to most products; then
it might be news. For now, it's just a marketing gimmick or an experiment, or
both, and as such, no more newsworthy than the average press release about any
other marketing gimmick or experiment.

